# Polishing Compounds for glossy/mirror finish on clear coats?



## Dissolve (14 Oct 2013)

Hello,

I'm trying to get a glossy/mirror finish on my latest two projects, one finished with Plastic Coating, one with Nitrocellulose Lacquer. I've only really done satin finishes before and T-Cut has done the job on removing the visible sanding scratches left by 1500/2000 grit wet and dry before.

What polishing/buffing compounds do people use on their clear coats? I have access to a cheap electric polisher but I might invest in one if it proves useful.

Can anyone reccomend polishing/buffing compound to use to get the finish from 1500/2000 grit scratches to a glossy mirror finish?


----------



## AndyT (14 Oct 2013)

I can't claim any experience of it but Rustins sell a buffing compound to use with their plastic coating, so that could be a good place to start.


----------



## Green (14 Oct 2013)

I've used metal polish before.


----------



## Cottonwood (14 Oct 2013)

Green":1soy3rf4 said:


> I've used metal polish before.



I have used it as well, solvol autosol, on english elm (knife handle) to get a fairly decent gloss after several coats of danish oil (after cabinet scraping, fine sanding, burnishing with an oak rod). I only used one application of solvol, maybe further use would of given a more intense gloss? I think it would work well on a plastic finish
It worked well on antelope horn too as it happens, after using a cabinet scraper, very fine wet and dry and burnishing with another piece of horn. Almost a grand piano effect...


----------



## mbartlett99 (14 Oct 2013)

3M Finesse It is good for clear coat over paint on yachts or on varnish with Perfect It for really high gloss. Both are best machine applied.


----------



## nev (14 Oct 2013)

http://www.hutproducts.com/prodinfo.asp?number=0106

or similar stuff from Micro Mesh


----------



## mailee (14 Oct 2013)

Farecla G3 for initial rubbing and then Presta Glaze to get rid of the swirl marks and give a high gloss. HTH. :wink: (If the project is large then I would recommend a machine polisher)


----------



## Dissolve (15 Oct 2013)

mailee":2vefobop said:


> Farecla G3 for initial rubbing and then Presta Glaze to get rid of the swirl marks and give a high gloss. HTH. :wink: (If the project is large then I would recommend a machine polisher)



Thanks, I've see the Farecla G3 is available in liquid and in paste form (in a bottle and tube respectively) which have you used and found good results with?

What type of applicator/pads would you recommend for initial rubbing then fine polishing?

Thanks


----------



## Dissolve (16 Oct 2013)

I've gone for a tube of farecla regular g3 paste and I purchased their foam pad that mounts onto an m14 thread for compounding. 

Does anyone have recommendations on finer abrasive polishes that will remove the swirl marks/scratches left by the g3 compound?


----------



## mailee (16 Oct 2013)

This stuff is great for that: http://www.autopaintdoncaster.com/produ ... -1LTR.html :wink:


----------



## bugbear (17 Oct 2013)

dissolve":1z4cmzzf said:


> I've gone for a tube of farecla regular g3 paste and I purchased their foam pad that mounts onto an m14 thread for compounding.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations on finer abrasive polishes that will remove the swirl marks/scratches left by the g3 compound?



I'd try a guitar makers forum - those boys do love shiny finishes.

BugBear


----------



## Dissolve (17 Oct 2013)

mailee":q75qf1a6 said:


> This stuff is great for that: http://www.autopaintdoncaster.com/produ ... -1LTR.html :wink:



\What sort of cloth/applicator would you use with this? I have a foam polishing head for a drill on the way for the G3 compound but I think it might be a bit course for the fine compound?


----------



## mailee (17 Oct 2013)

I use a lambswool bonnet for both the compound and the polish on a dedicated polishing machine. (just a cheapy silverline one) HTH.


----------



## Dissolve (18 Oct 2013)

mailee":13arffqg said:


> I use a lambswool bonnet for both the compound and the polish on a dedicated polishing machine. (just a cheapy silverline one) HTH.



Thanks, were they cheap lambswool bonnets or specific branded ones? This is a can on worms with far too many choices! haha but hopefully I'll get good results with what I've purchased!


----------



## mailee (18 Oct 2013)

Not sure as I didn't buy it. It was a gift of sorts. :lol: I think any lambswool bonnet will do to be honest. When it starts to clog up just run it over a piece of wood using the wood as a scraper and the 'dust' will fling off. (use eye protection when doing this though.)


----------

